# Nakedboards MC-8



## AdamKmusic (Mar 18, 2020)

Anyone using one of these? Tempted to pick one up but bit concerned that you can only edit the faders & what they’re assigned to via a webpage? & I’ve emailed them to see if they’re still shipping with everything going on but no reply


----------



## khollister (Mar 18, 2020)

I have one I purchased several weeks ago. I love it - fader feel and travel is excellent. The unit is well made but thick. The configuration page is simple to download as HTML and run locally. You do not have to rely on the actual website. Safari does not support MIDI, so I am using Opera to run the configurator page. I chose to order via Ebay for a few dollars more just to have some recourse if the transaction went bad. No issues at all - tracking number was provided quickly and I was able to see the progress in the Russian postal system via USPS. USPS required a signature for delivery.


----------



## greggybud (Mar 29, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> Anyone using one of these? Tempted to pick one up but bit concerned that you can only edit the faders & what they’re assigned to via a webpage? & I’ve emailed them to see if they’re still shipping with everything going on but no reply


It appears thats the way it works...web page...and specifically Chrome. I tried Firefox and it's not supported. I'm tempted too, but I need better understanding on how it integrates with Cubase.

For example, with the MC-24, my objective is to use 10 different VST's. Cubase quick controls is limited to 8 so that won't work. Would I initiate 10 generic remotes in Cubase, one for each VST? Another possible alternative is the Cubase Remote Control Editor...would I be able to map the MC-24 to the first 24 parameters? Also, once set up...do you click on the GUI to focus which VST you want to adjust? 

I currently use a QconPro (Same as Mackie MCU) with Cubase Remote Control Editor, but the workflow is clumsy because there are multiple buttons to navigate on the QconPro in order to edit any VST. In addition, once you have navigated, you are limited to 8 controls before you have to bank shift. 

Did anyone reply yet?


----------



## utopia (Mar 30, 2020)

Been using it for about two years probably. No problems at all, highly recommended. Met the maker as well, a very nice and intelligent guy.


----------



## khollister (Mar 30, 2020)

Just to remind everyone - you do not have to rely on the web page for configuration. Access the web site, save the page source to an HTML file and then use a MIDI-enabled browser to run it locally, thus insulating yourself from the company pulling the website or going out of business. On a Mac I believe the 2 options are Chrome and Opera. 

While I love the simplicity, fader size/feel, small size and low cost of mine as a MIDI CC controller for VI's, I'm not sure it would be my first choice as a mixer/DAW control surface. A unit with some buttons, motorized faders and support for Mackie control protocol would make more sense IMHO. Of course that is also quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 23, 2020)

That’s good to hear, still thinking about picking one up. What was the shipping like? Had to wait long?


----------



## khollister (Apr 23, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> That’s good to hear, still thinking about picking one up. What was the shipping like? Had to wait long?



It's been long enough I don't exactly remember. I think it was a couple weeks, maybe less. I do recall I got the Russia Post tracking info very quickly (next day or so) and I think it got thru Russian Customs in a few days. It then took a few more days to arrive in the US, clear customs and show up here. The USPS tracking website worked with the Russia Post tracking number because they knew it was coming to them eventually.


----------



## brek (Aug 3, 2020)

Just received my Nakedboards MC-8.

Setup was a little trickier than I expected as it wouldn't actually update the CC values when plugged into a USB hub. Works fine by plugging directly into the computer for setup then moving it to the hub. It also won't be recognized by the setup page if you have it connected as a MIDI input in a running program.

It took two months for the order to arrive from Russia, due to how long it took to pass through customs. 

Everything works well now that I have it set up. Cool piece of gear!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 3, 2020)

I also recently ordered one - they said it would ship in 3 weeks and then probably another 2 weeks after that to receive it. Using an SL Mixface right now which is super cool but the faders are just a bit too resistant for proper expression control.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 20, 2020)

Finally decided to get one, should be here 3-4 weeks! Anyone tried to paint or change the colour of it at all? Thinking about making it black


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 26, 2020)

I've emailed them to try and get an update on my order, but no reply as of yet. Anybody been able to contact them recently?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 31, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I've emailed them to try and get an update on my order, but no reply as of yet. Anybody been able to contact them recently?



last email I had was from Nikolay confirming my order & that it would be shipped in 3 weeks time. Coming up to 2 weeks since I ordered, any luck with a reply from him?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 31, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> last email I had was from Nikolay confirming my order & that it would be shipped in 3 weeks time. Coming up to 2 weeks since I ordered, any luck with a reply from him?



Unfortunately not - have emailed twice. Been 4 weeks since my order.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 31, 2020)

He just replied and mentioned my order should ship out this week.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 11, 2020)

have you got yours yet? Mine is meant to be shipping this week but it’s Friday & still no tracking number...



ALittleNightMusic said:


> He just replied and mentioned my order should ship out this week.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 11, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> have you got yours yet? Mine is meant to be shipping this week but it’s Friday & still no tracking number...



Unfortunately, no. Mine was supposed to ship two weeks ago but no tracking number still and he’s not replying to emails. Half of me is considering initiating a PayPal chargeback.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 11, 2020)

Hmm not a good sign, he said mine would ship this week but no reply either...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 11, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> Hmm not a good sign, he said mine would ship this week but no reply either...



I've emailed him again asking for a ship date or a refund. The Korg NanoKontrol2 is available immediately, cheaper, and has more functionality, so that might be my alternative option.


----------



## Dan Light (Sep 11, 2020)

I ordered one from eBay and it took a very long time to arrive (I think about a month and a half). I got it recently and I'm loving it - well built and the faders feel great.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 12, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I've emailed him again asking for a ship date or a refund. The Korg NanoKontrol2 is available immediately, cheaper, and has more functionality, so that might be my alternative option.


You’ve got a bit more patience than me haha! If it’s not shipped by next week I’ll ask for a refund


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 12, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> You’ve got a bit more patience than me haha! If it’s not shipped by next week I’ll ask for a refund



Well good news - it has shipped and he sent me the tracking number. I’m sure he’s having a hard time sourcing parts on time these days too. Excited to receive it.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 12, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Well good news - it has shipped and he sent me the tracking number. I’m sure he’s having a hard time sourcing parts on time these days too. Excited to receive it.


Hmm nothing for me :( hopefully you don’t have to wait too long for it to be delivered


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 13, 2020)

Mines been shipped now too!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 23, 2020)

@ALittleNightMusic how far has your tracking got? Mines been stuck at “released from customs house” for the last week


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 23, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> @ALittleNightMusic how far has your tracking got? Mines been stuck at “released from customs house” for the last week



Mine has been released by Russian customs so hopefully it is on a plane to me now. I expect I'll get it next week.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 24, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Mine has been released by Russian customs so hopefully it is on a plane to me now. I expect I'll get it next week.



Mines been on that for a week now, whereabouts are you based? I’m in the U.K. so would’ve hoped to of had it by now or maybe early next week


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 28, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> Mines been on that for a week now, whereabouts are you based? I’m in the U.K. so would’ve hoped to of had it by now or maybe early next week



I'm in the States. Still says preparing for shipment from Russia, so hoping I get it by end of week (which would be 3 weeks since he sent it). Taking quite a long time for sure.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 3, 2020)

Finally received mine - works perfectly! Nice long faders - a little stiffer than I would prefer, but they work fine in use.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 3, 2020)

Ah nice, mine has still yet to show up. Tracking finally updated after 2 weeks to “Departed from local distribution center
01 October 2020, 19:14 102975, Sharapovo”


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 8, 2020)

No update again :/ not sure why mines seems to be taking stupidly long. Almost a month since it was posted & hasn’t even left Russia yet by the looks of it


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 15, 2020)

Finally it has arrived!


----------



## node01 (Nov 7, 2020)

Does anyone know whether its possible to program a set of cc’s to a bank or channel, and then to instantly change them on the fly? Fadermaster pro by JL Cooper does this well to switch banks between different libraries.


----------



## node01 (Nov 7, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> Finally it has arrived!


Are all of the parts made out of plastic?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 7, 2020)

node01 said:


> Does anyone know whether its possible to program a set of cc’s to a bank or channel, and then to instantly change them on the fly? Fadermaster pro by JL Cooper does this well to switch banks between different libraries.



No I don’t believe this has "banks".


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 7, 2020)

node01 said:


> Are all of the parts made out of plastic?



Well the casing and fader caps are., Seems sturdy enough.


----------



## node01 (Nov 7, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> No I don’t believe this has "banks".


I noticed that there are the channels — What are they used for?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 7, 2020)

node01 said:


> I noticed that there are the channels — What are they used for?



Each fader can be assigned to send its data on a specific MIDI channel.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 8, 2020)

node01 said:


> Are all of the parts made out of plastic?


Yeah it’s a plastic case & fader button but all very solid. I guess you could take it out of the plastic & put it in something else


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 10, 2020)

I have one of these as well. I was hoping to use it as a simple MIDI CC device for orchestrial VIs, much like the Spitfire Audio fellas. 

I must confess I'm stumped. I'm in Reaper, but I'm such a MIDI noob, I'm not entirely certain how to properly assign it. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 10, 2020)

Kirk1701 said:


> I have one of these as well. I was hoping to use it as a simple MIDI CC device for orchestrial VIs, much like the Spitfire Audio fellas.
> 
> I must confess I'm stumped. I'm in Reaper, but I'm such a MIDI noob, I'm not entirely certain how to properly assign it. Anyone have any tips?



You need to use the webpage on their site to assign the CCs to specific CC values. Or use MIDI learn in your DAW / instruments to attach parameters to the CCs it already has set on it.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 11, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> You need to use the webpage on their site to assign the CCs to specific CC values. Or use MIDI learn in your DAW / instruments to attach parameters to the CCs it already has set on it.



Thank you! I did go to the website. It seemed to be straightforward, but the patching/connecting in Reaper is a little more elusive.

I'd be happy with a link to a tutorial video, if one such thing existed.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 12, 2020)

Kirk1701 said:


> Thank you! I did go to the website. It seemed to be straightforward, but the patching/connecting in Reaper is a little more elusive.
> 
> I'd be happy with a link to a tutorial video, if one such thing existed.



what channel do you have the faders set to? mine are all set to 1 then the Fader CCs set to exp / mod etc 

It should just work when you open a DAW as theres no drivers etc, once I had the faders all set up which took a few attempts it just worked in Cubase


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 12, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> what channel do you have the faders set to? mine are all set to 1 then the Fader CCs set to exp / mod etc
> 
> It should just work when you open a DAW as theres no drivers etc, once I had the faders all set up which took a few attempts it just worked in Cubase



I'll try this setup. I did manage to get fader 8 to control LABS master volume last night.

I'll have to check the MIDI channels. I bet that's the ticket.


*UPDATE: did not work. I would bet it's Reaper. MIDI control is a gap in Reaper's functionality.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 12, 2020)

Well, I have the faders all set up via the website. I realized I had to select the version with MIDI port. I set up all faders to channel 1, then 7, 11, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6. 

I'm even seeing MC-8 in the MIDI Devices window in Preferences. I'm just not getting any functionality in the plugins.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 13, 2020)

Alright, I give up. I can't get this working in Reaper and I'm thoroughly frustrated.

If someone wants it, DM me, we'll work something out.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 13, 2020)

Kirk1701 said:


> Alright, I give up. I can't get this working in Reaper and I'm thoroughly frustrated.
> 
> If someone wants it, DM me, we'll work something out.



Have you used another controller with Reaper? Maybe try another DAW...seems overly complicated in Reaper.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 13, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Have you used another controller with Reaper? Maybe try another DAW...seems overly complicated in Reaper.



I've used a variety of controllers with very few problems in Reaper. Arturia MiniLab, Presonus Faderport, M-Audio Keystation 88 all have been largely plug n play.

I have no desire to change DAWs. That's like fixing a cup holder by buying a new car. I had hoped this was going to make VIs a bit easier to use. I'm into making music. It's not the DAW. It's the device. It requires a level of jiggery-pokery I don't have. 

I'm sure someone with a bit more knowledge would really enjoy this, but it's not for me.


----------



## khollister (Nov 18, 2020)

The point of trying another DAW is to make sure there isn't a problem with the controller. MIDI controllers don't get any simpler than this thing, so either you don't actually have it set as you think or there is some cockpit error on the DAW side.

One obvious problem could be that you have the MIDI input to your VI track set to a specific device rather than accepting MIDI from all connected devices. I have no recent experience with Reaper, but in Logic and Cubase this can certainly happen. I have no idea what the default is for Reaper.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 18, 2020)

Turns out Reaper has some very unique functionality. All I needed to do was set up a master control track and it worked. I never would've figured that out on my own. A very helpful Reaper forum member solved this for me.


----------



## musicman3000 (Nov 18, 2020)

How is the quality of the potis and faders compared to sth like launchpad xl? I like aesthetics but getting a set would probably cost more than a launchpad if you include shipping and that thing has additional buttons.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 18, 2020)

Good question. I've not used a launchpad, so I don't have any perspective there. 

The company has a flat fee shipping rate. I think I paid $15 shipping. 

The fader throws are smooth, but have some resistance so you're no slipping around. Nothing motorized here, but most daws have fairly advanced recall, so there are workarounds.

I can't comment on the MC-24 either because I haven't got it. I just wanted a simple bank of faders for CCs. It works really well for that. I'm really enjoying being able to control both expression and dynamics in the Spitfire player.


----------



## musicman3000 (Nov 18, 2020)

Well good you mention the recall because studio one has no internal setting for pickup or jump behavior so i need to be able to set it on the controller itself (novation has it as a setting in the preset software). Just to correct myself: The device i ment is called Launch Control XL but it appears you got me anyway . I mean the mc8 and 24 look very slick at the very least!


----------



## caign (Nov 22, 2020)

Just a shipping time update, to Australia in my case.

My MC-8 was dispatched by Nikolay on 2 October 2020 after a couple weeks of production delays - which he informed me about. Was delivered on 21 November 2020.

Small packet from Москвы
AUSTRALIAN POST
Handed over to Australia for further delivery
19 November 2020, 15:04 AUSYDA, Australia
Processing in Australia
19 November 2020, 15:03 AUSYDA, Australia
RUSSIAN POST
Prepared for shipment from Russia
06 October 2020, 08:22 102972, Sharapovo
Released by custom house
05 October 2020, 00:57 102972, Sharapovo
Handed over to the customs
05 October 2020, 00:56 102972, Sharapovo
Arrived at the customs of Russia
05 October 2020, 00:50 102972, Sharapovo
Arrived at the local distribution center
04 October 2020, 01:24 102975, Sharapovo
Departed from local distribution center
03 October 2020, 15:22 108960, Davydkovo
Arrived at the local distribution center
03 October 2020, 02:08 108960, Davydkovo
Sorting complete
03 October 2020, 00:07 101000, Moskva
Arrived at the Post office
02 October 2020, 18:53 101000, Moskva
Small packet686 g
From: Ершов Н.

Worth waiting for in my opinion.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Nov 22, 2020)

That's excellent timing for Australia.


----------



## ramlogar (Mar 2, 2021)

Hello, someone who uses the FL Studio 20 has it configured. I can't find help. Thanks.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 20, 2021)

Anyone using one with S1?


----------



## Wendy Phua (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello, I'm having problems getting Cubase Pro 11 (Windows 10 Pro) to receive Midi input signal from my MC-8 with Midi-Port. 

I've configured the hardware faders to my desired CCs on https://www.nakedboards.org/settings_mc-8m.html? already. However when I tried getting Cubase to "learn" the controls from the MC-8 at Studio Setup > Remote Device > VST Quick Controls, there is no Midi signal coming into Cubase. 

My Midi Port Setup (attached here) shows that MC-8 is Active at Windows MIDI In but Inactive at Windows MIDI Out. Is there something wrong with my setup? I'd much appreciate any help here, thank you!


----------



## ZosterX (Apr 12, 2022)

Hey, Got a little problem here with this one.

From the website settings, I can't configure CC1 (modulation/dynamics) to the first fader, it works well with others but the first won't accept to be the CC1 lol, any one have the solution ?


----------



## Paulogic (Apr 13, 2022)

Yep, try another browser... I had a similar issue with Safari but could do it
fine with Chrome.


----------



## ZosterX (Apr 13, 2022)

Actually im using chrome lol


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 13, 2022)

It never worked for me trying to set it up with usb, I had to use the little midi connector & then use a browser which supported midi


----------

